# voltage/ tv system change



## dallibee

Hi all

I have just been told that the voltage is different to europe and that the tv system is different too. what to do with my appliances and TVs? do appliances work with voltage converters? what about things like my children's wii games can they be made compatible with japanese TVs? and their DVD players? is the solution to bring one tv with us and just use it for wii games and dvds? what have other expats from europe and australia done?
thanks


----------



## larabell

dallibee said:


> I have just been told that the voltage is different to europe and that the tv system is different too. what to do with my appliances and TVs?


Yes... the voltage is different. It's 100 volts here, versus 120 volts in the US and 220 in the UK. Appliances that support a wide range of voltages (like AC adapters for small electronic devices) should be OK. But TVs, clocks, and other devices that depend on the frequency may not be OK. The line frequency is 50 Hz in Tokyo and the Eastern part of Japan. Check your appliance (or it's AC adapter) to make sure it will work on 100V 50Hz.

Television channel frequencies are also different from those in the US/UK. If you connect your Wii via regular video jacks, no problem. If you have to tune your TV to some specific channel, you're probably in for a surprise. If you bring both the TV and the Wii, you should be OK except for the voltage issue (see above)

DVD players should work if you bring both the DVD player *and* the DVDs. The DVD region in Japan is region 2 so disks from the US will not play on local players nor vice-versa. However, I believe the UK is also region 2 so you may luck out there.


----------



## dallibee

larabell said:


> Yes... the voltage is different. It's 100 volts here, versus 120 volts in the US and 220 in the UK. Appliances that support a wide range of voltages (like AC adapters for small electronic devices) should be OK. But TVs, clocks, and other devices that depend on the frequency may not be OK. The line frequency is 50 Hz in Tokyo and the Eastern part of Japan. Check your appliance (or it's AC adapter) to make sure it will work on 100V 50Hz.
> 
> Television channel frequencies are also different from those in the US/UK. If you connect your Wii via regular video jacks, no problem. If you have to tune your TV to some specific channel, you're probably in for a surprise. If you bring both the TV and the Wii, you should be OK except for the voltage issue (see above)
> 
> DVD players should work if you bring both the DVD player *and* the DVDs. The DVD region in Japan is region 2 so disks from the US will not play on local players nor vice-versa. However, I believe the UK is also region 2 so you may luck out there.


Thank you  now i am going to walk around the house checking the voltage on everything to see if it can come with us, I am very happy to find that my imac and other apple paraphernalia has made it to the "take with" pile


----------



## pasturesnew

dallibee said:


> Thank you  now i am going to walk around the house checking the voltage on everything to see if it can come with us, I am very happy to find that my imac and other apple paraphernalia has made it to the "take with" pile


Im no sparky but in the UK our power source is AC 220-240V, my TV is 50/60 HZ. In Japan power source is AC 100V 50HZ. I believe the only hurdle to overcome is power, problem solved with the purchase of a power invertor...
Want to guarantee to be able to view your current collection of DVD's, then simply take your DVD player with you..., again purchasing an appropriate power convertor...

And there should be no problem with laptops as input range is 100v - 240v, all you will need is a plug adapter.


----------



## dallibee

pasturesnew said:


> Im no sparky but in the UK our power source is AC 220-240V, my TV is 50/60 HZ. In Japan power source is AC 100V 50HZ. I believe the only hurdle to overcome is power, problem solved with the purchase of a power invertor...
> Want to guarantee to be able to view your current collection of DVD's, then simply take your DVD player with you..., again purchasing an appropriate power convertor...
> 
> And there should be no problem with laptops as input range is 100v - 240v, all you will need is a plug adapter.


thanks. we are going to take one tv and it supports 100 volts. just for the dvd players and wii and then we will buy/rent a tv there for watching tv.


----------

